# Whole Home DVR



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

I just did an upgrade to a receiver and now I no longer have whole home working. 

My original setup had a HR24-500 DVR and a HD receiver, deca and swm 

I was offered an upgrade to change the HD receiver to another HD dvr. I was sent a HR23-700 to replace the receiver with. Using the existing cabling I unplugged the receiver and swapped it with the dvr. Everything is activated and I now am running the HR24-500 in the living room (deca and swm are in there) and the HR23 is in the bedroom (connected exactly as the receiver was through the coax). 

When I look at the status of whole home, I get a message on both dvr's that there is no networked dvr's available. Do I need to connect my HR23 to my network router using ethernet?


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

My observation would be:

1) Is the new HR23-700 set up to allow external access in the whole home menu settings.

2) Has your old receiver been fully removed from your system. If your new 
HR23-700 is sharing the same IP address as your old box, and your old box has not been fully removed, you will have issues.

3) Reboot both DVRs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The HR23 doesn't have an internal DECA as the 24 does, so if you don't have a DECA adapter on the HR23 you'll need one, or use ethernet.


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

They installed a deca with my original install a few years ago connected to the HR24. Does that need to be hooked to the HR23 instead of the HR24 now?

And yes, the receiver has been removed on the account and the dvr is showing on my account.


----------



## TDK1044 (Apr 8, 2010)

The HR24 has an internal DECA and doesn't need an external one.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Doc4pcs said:


> They installed a deca with my original install a few years ago connected to the HR24. Does that need to be hooked to the HR23 instead of the HR24 now?
> 
> And yes, the receiver has been removed on the account and the dvr is showing on my account.


The "DECA" that was installed near the HR24 was most likely the Cinema Connection Kit (CCK) that allows the Internet to get from your home network to your receivers. You need a DECA for the HR23, since as mentioned, the HR24 and H24 have built-in DECAs and the HR23 does not.

Quick way to check if you have a DECA for the HR23: do you have an ethernet cable connected to the HR23 from a small little box behind the HR23? No, then no DECA.

If you don't have one, call up DirecTV and have them send one to you. The coax that goes to the HR23 will plug into the DECA. The DECA has a coax that will plug into the HR23 and also a small ethernet cable jumper that goes to the HR23 ethernet port. In the meantime, you can hook up an ethernet cable from your router to the HR23 to get MRV working.

- Merg


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doc4pcs said:


> They installed a deca with my original install a few years ago connected to the HR24. Does that need to be hooked to the HR23 instead of the HR24 now?
> 
> And yes, the receiver has been removed on the account and the dvr is showing on my account.


You might need to give some more information here.
The HR24 can't power a DECA adapter, so the DECA there may be what's using to bridge to your home network. If so then you can't move it to the HR23.
The HR23 should have this:


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

I keep trying to put up a picture but I don't have enough post in the forum yet, I have a deca1mr0-01 connected to my main tv


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

I just plugged in a long cat5 cable from the HR23 to my router and I have success. However that will mean that I will have to run another jack to my bedroom unless someone knows something easier


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Doc4pcs said:


> I was offered an upgrade to change the HD receiver to another HD dvr. I was sent a HR23-700 to replace the receiver with.


If the HR23 replaced an H24 or H25, you'll need another DECA adapter similar to the illustration in VOS's post.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doc4pcs said:


> I keep trying to put up a picture but I don't have enough post in the forum yet, I have a deca1mr0-01 connected to my main tv


After 5 posts, you can post one.
The deca1mr0-01 looks to be a white DECA adapter which doesn't work on the 24 series, unless it has it's own power supply.
Since the 24 already has a DECA internally, if this is a white DECA that has its ethernet cable going into the 24, you could move it to the 23 as I've shown earlier.
You'll need to reactivate the DECA in the 24, as it gets disabled with an ethernet connection.
The easiest way to do this is to rerun the SAT setup, which will end up rebooting the receiver.
To have internet access, you need to have another DECA, which connects to your router, and should be black.


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

Mine is white and has it's own power supply


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

harsh said:


> If the HR23 replaced an H24 or H25, you'll need another DECA adapter similar to the illustration in VOS's post.


The receiver that was replaced is a h24-700


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

The HR23 doesn't have a DECA, so it sounds like the best thing is to call DirecTV and have them send you another white DECA for the 23.
What your picture shows is one that looks to be used for internet access and the ethernet cable runs to your router.
If you don't have internet access, then it can be moved over to the 23 as I've pictured earlier.
What has happened is your old receiver had an internal DECA, and the 23 doesn't.


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

I am really confused 

I just re-tested what I tried a little while ago for a second time and it still works. 

I took a long cat 5 cable a little while ago and plugged it into my router and the HR23 in the top ethernet port. The deca that I have (the white box) plugged in exactly as it was before to the router and the HR24. Everything works on both boxes, both tv's. I have internet access on both, I can access apps with both, and I see the playlist from both dvr's combined into one playlist and they work. 

So that confuses me about needing a second one.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doc4pcs said:


> I am really confused
> 
> I just re-tested what I tried a little while ago for a second time and it still works.
> 
> ...


You have things exactly as I thought.
Right now the 23 is connected to your router with ethernet. Should you not want to use this cable, then you'll need to add another white DECA to the 23.

While this has more receivers than you do, it still shows how to connect what you have:


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

Am I understanding it correctly that if I don't want the ethernet cable connected, then I would need another deca to use whole home dvr? But that would also remove the internet?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doc4pcs said:


> Am I understanding it correctly that if I don't want the ethernet cable connected, then I would need another deca to use whole home dvr? But that would also remove the internet?


You have internet through the white DECA you have now.
You had MRV with your old receiver because it had an internal DECA. The HR23 doesn't have an internal DECA, so you need to get one if you want to not use the ethernet cable you're using now. Internet is already part of the DECA, as you see with your HR24, so this won't change when adding another DECA for the HR23.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Just had Whole Home installed with my old HR24-500 and a new HR24-200. It couldn't sync, no handshake between the units. The tech said, "I think HR24-500's don't work with Whole Home. They're too old." So he set me up with another HR24-200 (the newest version) and suddenly it worked fine. He said, "Yeah, the 500's don't work, you have to go with the 200's for Whole Home."

Not saying he's right, I have no idea, just that it worked for me.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Just had Whole Home installed with my old HR24-500 and a new HR24-200. It couldn't sync, no handshake between the units. The tech said, "I think HR24-500's don't work with Whole Home. They're too old." So he set me up with another HR24-200 (the newest version) and suddenly it worked fine. He said, "Yeah, the 500's don't work, you have to go with the 200's for Whole Home."
> 
> Not saying he's right, I have no idea, just that it worked for me.


Since I have two HR24-500s that work fine, I'll have to throw the "BS flag" on this.
Why yours didn't work we don't know, but it isn't "a model problem" by any means.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Just passing on what the tech said, and what worked. I suppose it means I just had a bum HR24-500.


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> Just passing on what the tech said, and what worked. I suppose it means I just had a bum HR24-500.


Most likely the internal DECA was disabled... A reset of the network settings would most likely have resolved the issue.

- Merg


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

I have gotten some great info from here and want to say thanks. 

The info is great, directv is not doing what should be done though. I have talked with them and they say "yes you must have a deca" .........but I have been going circles with them and was told tonight they would "sell" me one. I told them they had to be kidding, this was from an upgrade they already sold me. And they extended my contract for 2 years for this upgrade. I also found out that with the HR23 I can't shift the remote from ir to rf without an antenna attached. Another item that I must purchase if I want it to work.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doc4pcs said:


> I have gotten some great info from here and want to say thanks.
> 
> The info is great, directv is not doing what should be done though. I have talked with them and they say "yes you must have a deca" .........but I have been going circles with them and was told tonight they would "sell" me one. I told them they had to be kidding, this was from an upgrade they already sold me. And they extended my contract for 2 years for this upgrade. I also found out that with the HR23 I can't shift the remote from ir to rf without an antenna attached. Another item that I must purchase if I want it to work.


I'd say you're banging up a dead end, so another call or email to [email protected]
is what needs to be done. "Simply explain" the replacement/upgrade didn't come with what you needed AND HAD.
The HR23 doesn't need an external antenna either, since it is internal.

I'd send you one of my spare DECAs, but the shipping is about what they can be found on ebay for: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Deca-IMR-01...ectional_Network_Antennas&hash=item1c253447c9


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

I went on Directv's facebook page and posted and I was told someone will contact me tomorrow. I know it's a huge company but it shouldn't be this complicated. They offered me the upgrade to commit for 2 more years. 

I was told from their "support" team that in order to program my remote to function in the rf mode instead of the IR mode I had to add an external antenna. I tried to program it to rf and received a message on the dvr that my equipment would not function in the rf mode.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doc4pcs said:


> I was told from their "support" team that in order to program my remote to function in the rf mode instead of the IR mode I had to add an external antenna. I tried to program it to rf and received a message on the dvr that my equipment would not function in the rf mode.


Well they're wrong, but you do need to have a remote that is RF capable, which normally means there is an "R" after the RC6...R

BTW the last DVR that needed an antenna was the HR20-100


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Well they're wrong, but you do need to have a remote that is RF capable, which normally means there is an "R" after the RC6...R
> 
> BTW the last DVR that needed an antenna was the HR20-100


The H20 and H25 receivers also need an external antenna to use an RF remote if I remember correctly (in case someone else is reading this thread).

But like VOS is hinting at, maybe the remote you have isn't an RF remote, that might be why you are getting the screen saying it can't be done.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Beerstalker said:


> The H20 and H25 receivers also need an external antenna to use an RF remote if I remember correctly (in case someone else is reading this thread).
> 
> But like VOS is hinting at, maybe the remote you have isn't an RF remote, that might be why you are getting the screen saying it can't be done.


Which was why I used "DVR".
Yes, the H20s & the new H25 need them.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> Which was why I used "DVR".
> Yes, the H20s & the new H25 need them.


I know, I just wanted to add in the bit about the H20 and H25 in case someone else was reading the thread and thought "Oh the HR20 is the only DirecTV box that needs an antenna to use an RF remote" because they didn't pay attention to your entire comment. You and I (and a lot of the other people who post here a lot) know and pay more attention to model numbers and differentiate between receivers and DVRs better than the average lay person/ first time visitor etc.


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow, looks like something else they were wrong about. I just looked at my 2 remotes and only one of them has the R after the RC65. So I have one that is rf compatable but I have had 3 reps tell me that I needed an antenna. I am having a problem with using the remote on the HR23 that they sent me and I have to point directly at the box and if there is a lot of light in the room I have to get close to the tv. So I tried to shift it to rf like I have the one in the living room set. When it didn't work and I was on the phone with them they asked me the remote model number and I gave it to them. They said it was a compatable rf remote. Learning a lot here!


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doc4pcs said:


> Learning a lot here!


I think you'll find "here" comes from members who use the hardware, while regretfully, the phone calls get to people who are only reading a computer screen.
DirecTV tends to make lists of "do's & don'ts", but skip the whole reason "why".


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Doc4pcs said:


> Wow, looks like something else they were wrong about. I just looked at my 2 remotes and only one of them has the R after the RC65. So I have one that is rf compatable but I have had 3 reps tell me that I needed an antenna. I am having a problem with using the remote on the HR23 that they sent me and I have to point directly at the box and if there is a lot of light in the room I have to get close to the tv. So I tried to shift it to rf like I have the one in the living room set. When it didn't work and I was on the phone with them they asked me the remote model number and I gave it to them. They said it was a compatable rf remote. Learning a lot here!


So could you move the RF remote to the room that is having issues and use the IR remote in the room that wasn't? Or are you already using RF in the other room and don't want to move it?


----------



## Doc4pcs (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes I could move it in the bedroom but I also have the same issue in the living room with the remotes. I have several remotes in my attic (I was a customer since primestar and then shifted after about 10 years to dish for 2 and then back). So I have several in the attic and maybe one of them has RF on it. 

Good news today. After all of this I finally received a deca from them, hooked it up and it works and not running through my router anymore. I still have the other one going through the router and now have internet to both of them again but just one network cable. And I now have an empty network jack in my beroom if I ever need one (I am a computer/network tech so I put in a jack last week instead of having the cable across the floor).

Someone from directv was supposed to be looking at everything for me and get in touch with me yesterday and never did. Now I get to hope that no one there starts looking at it today and messing it back up now. I could see that happening after all of this.


----------

